
Ask HN: Have you made a software “hub” to manage your personal life? - yhoiseth
A few months ago, squaresarebetter asked &quot;What are the things that you have automated in your personal life?&quot; [1]<p>I have a related, but different question. I&#x27;m currently juggling a lot of systems like Trello, a static site generator, email, Google Drive, online banks and Facebook to get things done, write, keep track of my relationships and so on. But I never feel quite at home, and whenever I want to do something custom so I&#x27;m considering making my own &quot;personal API&quot; in order to organize my life.<p>Have you done something like this? If so, I&#x27;d love to hear about it.<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17385291
======
motiw
I developed Centask [1] to integrate, in one view, everything I need to
complete a project/task, (Gmail emails, files, links, notes etc.) organize it
in any way I want, and declutter my task list by scheduling single and nested
items to appear only when I need the

Since it is Gmail centric I can email myself links and notes from any app.

It can take Gmail Inbox emails into Centask Inbox so email is just one more
task treated exactly the same as todo items and links etc.

Since most of the third party tools I use are online I use Centask bookmarklet
to add links to tasks in other apps/sites to Centask Inbox.

What made it stick for me was to process my Gmail inbox within Centask so I
must use it, thus my agenda may get longer when I am busy but never gets out-
of-date.

[1] [https://www.centask.com/](https://www.centask.com/)

------
PaulHoule
It is a project I am thinking about myself and have made some progress on.

One angle is something like "Lotus Notes" based on modern document databases
and with some document classifier capability for automation.

Another angle is IOT, controlling lights and music, using sensors, having
weather radar maps already downloaded and instantly visible.

If I could eliminate web browsers from the mix I would but it will be a
while... Right now I am looking for a UI framework that _never_ blocks.

